# New Coleslaw Recipe



## daboys (May 18, 2008)

Tried a different slaw recipe this weekend. It was very good, Thought I would share it here. Never had it with mustard and sugar in it. this is the way we will always make it from now on.

1 lb shredded cabbage
1/2 onion-diced
2 carrots-shredded
1/4 cup mayo
1/8 cup yellow mustard
1 tsp apple cider vinagar
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 cup sugar
salt to taste

mix everything but the cabbage in a lg bowl then add the cabbage. Mix it all together(works best to use your hands). Cover and refridgerate for a couple hrs. Serves 6-8 people.


----------



## grinder (May 26, 2008)

Thanks,  sounds good. I'll give it a try with my next butt.


----------



## ronp (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seboke (May 26, 2008)

That really a great sounding recipe!  I'm a big slaw fan, and bad slaw really stands out.....


----------



## cman95 (May 26, 2008)

Love slaw and this sounds good. Thanks!!


----------



## daboys (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, got it from my sister. It's a sweet slaw. You could cut the sugar down and add more vin. Not me, I liked it just the way it was. Looks strange afer you make it (yellow from the mustard) but worth a try.


----------



## lcruzen (May 26, 2008)

Sounds like a keeper. Thanx Mark!


----------



## triple b (May 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good one.
Copied and saved.
Thanks.


----------



## slo n easy (May 27, 2008)

Hey....fabulous recipe.....for us diabetics, I substituted 1/2 cup splenda for the 1/2 cup sugar and it turned out great.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## erain (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for sharing, it was the color that got me goin on it... it looked so good on that sammie i tell ya!!!! thks for sharin.


----------



## daboys (Aug 19, 2008)

You're welcome. Hope you like it.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread Mark...sure sounds good! Thanks for the recipe I will definately try it.


----------



## daboys (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Jeanie. It's the only way we make it now.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I've put it on my favorites list so I will not lose it....I think I might have the ingredients to make it....can't wait! :)  
Thanks again!


----------



## medic32 (May 12, 2014)

Daboys thanks for sharing, tried this recipe yesterday and its a keeper only change I made was to use a little less sugar


----------



## smokedout13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Trying the slaw out tonight.  Sitting in the fridge now. Thanks for the recipe.  I'll post back this evening on it


----------



## asparky (Oct 19, 2015)

I bought a 1000 pack box of Splenda at Costco so use it in all my slaws.. Usually 10 to 12 packs for a half cup of sugar (0 carbs, 0 cal.) for 1# of cabbage mix.  I like my slaw sweet also! 12 packs is recommended sub for 1/2 cup of sugar but I would experiment.  I use homemade tarragon (white) Vinegar in mine also.. It really kicks up the flavor of slaws, I have been experimenting with splenda brown sugar blend and granulated white splenda in my rubs lately. I cant tell the difference,


----------



## jane in az (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks so much for the recipe.  I made it today and it is delicious!

Jane


----------

